# Suche "Individuelle" Mauspad-Webseite a la Pimp my Pad



## mumble_GLL (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine Webseite, wo man seine eigenen Mousepads gestalten kann, wie auf der mittlerweile geschlossenen Webseite pimp-my-pad.de. Es sollen allerdings keine 0-8-15 Pads wie z.B. diese Moosgummi Dinger sein, sondern Hartplastik-Pads auf denen man sein eigenes Lieblingsmotiv aufdrucken lassen kann.

Kennt einer von euch eine oder sogar mehrere solche Webseiten?

Wäre Toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke im vorraus
MFG


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

Kannst du bitte noch sagen in welchem LAnd du wohnst? Nehme mal an ist Deutschland, wenn ja, dann habe ich mal folgendes bei Google gefunden:
Wenn du ein Foto als Hintergrund willst: Foto-Mousepad bedrucken nur 8,90 € - Mauspad mit Ihren schönsten Fotos und Texten

Hier kannst du etwas mehr machen bei mir funktioniert es aber nicht so gut Mousepad: Ihr Lieblings-Foto auf Mousepads, einfach online erstellen - fotokasten

Oder sieh dir mal diesen Thread an  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...0857-gutes-mousepad-zum-selbst-gestalten.html

Ich kenne aber keine dieser Webseiten, habe nur mal kurz geschaut was die so haben.


----------

